# Do you prefer a male or a female farm dog, and why?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

My favourite doggies were both male, but it just so happened, I didnt choose them for their gender. If you have a choice, what do you go for and why?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I think its nice to have a pair- in our case 3- 2 boys and a bossy female.
Their breeds our different, but in general the boys are alittle more territorial and will bark to guard/ defend/ mark the property boundaries, our female is both people oriented (she is my velcro dog) and a against-people guard (see the diference)- she is more oriented to warding off intruders... and is quick to back up the boys when they sound off....
Also the boys aside from being territorial are generally easy going, they know their place within the doggie order of things and abide by it. Where as my female always has to be on top and is always bossing the others around (a reason why we ended up with 2 younger boys when our elderly female dog passes away last summer.....)....

so thats my experience...
(is that cheating I said get both, they complement each other....)....


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Female dogs and male cats.
I have tried male dogs a time or two and found that we just didn't click in the same way at all. 
And I have had male and female cats and have never gotten along with female cats. Including the one that lived 22 years. Sigh...

And to show it is not a pre-conceived bias.. someone dumped a beautiful tabby here several months ago.
I thought for sure that it was a female.
It had softer fur, a little bit long etc..just looked female.
But the cat and I got a long wonderfully. So sweet and loving.
I was surprised. And so different from the way I got along with our female cat.
A completely different dynamic.

Then... I realized it was a neutered male.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I've always preferred female animals-unless I'm using it for breeding purposes. It's not that I have anything against males, or think the females are better, it's just a personal preference.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I just prefer male dogs. Not sure why, we had a few female dogs growing up, and they were fine dogs, but I just like neutered males.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I prefer females for pets. They are just "cleaner" to keep around with less marking. There is honestly no other reason other than the fact that they don't mark as often as males in most cases.


----------



## neil139 (Sep 3, 2014)

Female dogs are a lot easier to train than males and I have never had a female pee on the couch marking it's territory


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I have mostly owned spayed female dogs. I don't like male dogs lifting their leg on everything, although I once knew a female dog of someone's that tried to do that. Mine never did.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

well my female dribbles urine when she is relaxed.... so the less pee thing doesnt apply in her case...


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I like both equally, but my girls are just a little more special than my boy is for some reason... So I guess I like the females a little better...


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

chickenista said:


> Female dogs and male cats.
> I have tried male dogs a time or two and found that we just didn't click in the same way at all.
> And I have had male and female cats and have never gotten along with female cats. Including the one that lived 22 years. Sigh...
> 
> ...


Don't tell my daughters...but Jasmine was born a boy. It mattered to them, I doubt the cat gives a crap, so "she" is living the life of a spoiled diva. Purple rhinestone collar and everything. 

In my defense, the shelter called her a girl for the first 12 weeks of her life and we had her picked out from birth so we had been referring to her as a she to the kids. I didn't find out she was actually a boy until I went to sign the adoption papers and they had to recheck things because it was the vet that checked the boxes that said neutered and male. LOL


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh, I prefer female house dogs and male house cats as well.

Barn cats, I lean toward female because they have always seemed more enthusiastic mousers (and they prefer to keep their catch, not gift it to me like the boys do. Yuck)

When I get a LGD it will be whatever is available. I will probably get a male if I have the opportunity because I think he would be less inclined to take offense to my dominant female lab.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Not a whole lot of difference as either one will be spayed/neutered at our place. In my observation the gender differences are diminished by that. 

I like having a male dog around marking territory as a coyote deterrent. He's never marked in the house, and "straddles" to pee to actually relieve himself, but he also goes around and squirts the perimeter of his territory. 

But if the next time we go get a dog, it's a female who tickles our fancy, she'll be the one. The individual dog is more important than the gender to me.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Female. Dont care much for the aim of male dogs when they mark.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

We have two neutered males and three spayed females. The males are amazing animals. They want to stay with us when we are out on walks and be in the general area we are in. The females are more independent and the smallest (18 mo) is a little she devil tyrant but as lovable as all get out and definitely sees herself as an Alpha female even though the older border collie is the Alpha.

We don't choose our dogs, they choose us so like furry children we appreciate and love them for themselves but IMHO the spayed males are the winners, hands down simply for their loyalty.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

My female dogs always seemed more dignified, and more reliable as far as listening, or my trusting them to not get into something, disobey,etc.

My males are defiantly more playful, silly, loving,and unreliable when listening to a command. (However, the breed matters the most, I have come to believe)

I have looked at rescues, and dog pounds, the males seem to take up residence more often it seems, I think they must tend to wander more.

If I were to get another dog in the future it will be a female.


----------



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

CAjerseychick said:


> well my female dribbles urine when she is relaxed.... so the less pee thing doesnt apply in her case...


Off topic: CAjc, How old is your dog? My female lab mix started doing the same thing when she was 6-7 years old. Talked to the vet about it - was an incontinence issue due to her age. We put her on a common drug (sorry I don't remember the name) - just 1/2 pill every morning - and that took care of the issue.

On topic: I prefer females - both dogs and cats. Mainly due to leg-lifting/spraying issues.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh come on! The only reason you have male dogs marking in the house was because you weren't diligent on potty training him when he first started raising his leg. Usually they start doing it anywhere from 4 months or older. Once you catch them in the action part in the house, THUNDER should speak from your voice!! Haul the pup rapidly outside. PRAISE the hell outta them when they do the leg raising outside. Yell at them and repeat moving them outta the house when they do the leg raising. Haven't had an intact male dog do it in my house yet and I've had quite a few. Females are less prone to climbing the fence and running off. Males will whether they're neutered or intact. They're less likely to climb the fence if neutered. Females are more obedient than males unless you have pit bulls...males are the ones more friendly and willing to obey while females are...well...females.


----------

